# Cedar Tree Propagation



## PattieAM (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi - newbie here. Storms over the last few years have done alot of damage to my Cedar trees on my property.

I would like to replace them via seed. I have a ton of the blue seeds from the Cedars and would like to know the proper time, soil preparation, etc., to possibly get them started and growing.

Any assistance or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 17, 2007)

Fall plant or make gin.


----------



## PB (Oct 22, 2007)

Elmore said:


> Fall plant or make gin.



+1. Planting in the fall will allow the seeds to stratify if needed. Planting in the spring might not be so productive. Loosely till up the soil where you want to plant (you can plant anywhere and transplant later) and place the seed near the surface of the soil and cover with a thin layer of soil. Don't plant too deep or it will not sprout. I would inspect the seeds before you plant them, some might not be good.


----------

